# macms Steaming Dog Rockets



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Alina called work to let me know that a box was on the porch from CO and was stinking up the block. I could not wait to get home to inspect the treasure!

Below is what I found in the steaming box. #1 was disposed of right after dinner and #5 is going to burn as well tonight.

As for your numbering skills I'm not so sure. Where I went to school 4 is between 3 and 5. 

Thank you so much for the cigars Fred! I can't wait to find out what they are.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> As for your numbering skills I'm not so sure. Where I went to school 4 is between 3 and 5.


You obviously failed gorilla math.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice hit Fred.......................I think? :r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Nice hit Fred.......................I think? :r


Oh I'm sure it is! :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Nice Hit Fred, I understand the Math completely:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

uhoh:ss:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Interesting! You should have a blast working through those beauties. :ss


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Al - I found your missing #4 ... you seem to have my #3

*How do I know if I'm supposed to like these sticks if there's no pretty bands on them?*


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

Yet another great hit.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Very nice hit Fred!!!*:tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Very cool blind taste test / hit! 

I've always been interested to see how I would do in a blind test. Would I like the same things without the "Pretty Bands" (as Vin puts it)? Anyone want to do a blind trade?

:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Could not wait to start smoking these!

Had the #1 last night on the porch enjoying not only the cigar but my lovely wifes company. Very nice cigar, good draw, burn was a little rough but not really bad. I would say that this is a mid range CC. Would be surprised if it were a NC. No real flavor profile jumped out at me on this one. Not a surprise as I suck at defining a certain taste. 

Next up was the #5. Enjoyed this cigar again on the porch while hanging out in chat with the night chat crew. Chat is a great way to enjoy a smoke with some good friends. 
This one was truly a nice smoke. Perfect burn and draw. This has to be a high end CC IMHO. This one reminded me of how being in the woods smell (best I can do, like I said I suck at this). About as strong as I like in a cigar. Any stronger and it would not be for me. Then again Old Sailor likes to say I'm a WUSS so who knows.

I do know that if these are Fred's Dog Rockets I want to know what he feeds his dog. I have two dogs and they could push out a humi full of these in no time. 

Looking forward to the next three rockets.

Thank you again Fred for the awesome turds.


----------



## oldforge (Apr 30, 2008)

This may be my favorite thread so far here at CS.

Blind tests, misnumbered smokes--it just dosen't get better than that.

:chk


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

oldforge said:


> This may be my favorite thread so far here at CS.
> 
> *Al gettin his but handed to him*--it just dosen't get better than that.
> 
> :chk


Fixed that for ya!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fired up #3. I would say this is an NC. Burns good, draws nice and lots of smoke. Tastes like what I would call a boutique cigar. Has a flavor that I don't associate with cigars. Think I'll try another number.

:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

OK last night I finished of the gifts from Fred.

#2 was a large RG and I was looking forward to long enjoyable smoke.

What I got however was just the opposite!!

If Fred and I weren't friends I would not be so blunt but since we are. Good God Fred *WTF* was that thing?! Please PM me with the name of that turd so I make sure I NEVER - EVER buy one!

Thank you for the wonderful smokes (well four of the five anyway) and letting me play along.

All the best to you my friend.

Al


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

somehow I missed this thread.... Looks like you had a good time with at least 4 of the smokes. But with the good comes a wee bit of the bad.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Fred just PM'ed me the name of #2. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Fred just PM'ed me the name of #2. Makes perfect sense.


Don't be a dick. What was it?


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

shilala said:


> Don't be a dick. What was it?


Not everyone has smoked it yet. I'll PM you. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

macms said:


> Not everyone has smoked it yet. I'll PM you. :tu


Ahhh. I gotta admit I didn't realize everyone was smoking the same #2. I think the missing number thing threw me off track. Thought they were all different cigars.
Kinda a coincidence the shitty cigar was #2, eh?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shilala said:


> Don't be a dick. What was it?


Even when I'm not tryin to be a dick I'm a dick. Some kind of knack I have I guess.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I kinda' liked #2


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

massphatness said:


> I kinda' liked #2


Now I really rest my case.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Now I really rest my case.


snob


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Al - I found your missing #4 ... you seem to have my #3
> 
> *How do I know if I'm supposed to like these sticks if there's no pretty bands on them?*


 :r
Considering the source u can rest easy Vin


----------

